# 1 more time



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

after getting away from rc everything ive decided to start off small and go from there.i sold my rc stuff a few years back but got the bug again. i still have a stampede rtr just no batteries and chargers. i also have a 2.5 t maxx that needs an engine but other than that rtr . im gonna get them together this weekend hopefully and have some fun. last time i had a controller in my hands was about the time the tc4 was coming out. anything come out that i should know about ? its been awhile since i was did any rc'ing . my pede and maxx have and inch of dust on them and the suspesion is really stiff on them but nothing i cant fix. :wave:


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

they just tested the tc5 in the last article of r/c car action. it looks wild


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

I was away from R/C for a while myself, and just got interested again. From what I can tell, just from reading, it looks like nitro is growing more than ever.

It also looks like brushless motors and lipo batteries are going to be eventually accepted by race tracks and sanctioning bodies.

Some of the so called insiders think that 1/8th electric will be the next big trend, because of the advances in lipos and brushless, and because a lot of us like larger scale, without the hassles and mess of nitro.

How's that for someone that just got interested again about a month ago? I'm sure others will give you better and more accurate info. That's just my take after spending a couple of lunch hours at the magazine rack at Barnes 'N Noble. -- Greg


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

im kinda anticipating the brushless lipo powered rustler... no big suprise the e maxx hasn't changed but the tc4 has run its course.clodbusters still being modified . 1/8th scale electric would be awsome. ive owned a buggy awhile back (sportwerks mayhem) but always wanted a brushless buggy.... maybe i better hit the newstand also.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*i/8th scale electric.*

I have been developing kits to convert 1/8th scale's to electric.
I have kits so far for: 
Hyper 7
Losi 8
Kyosho 777 and STR
Mugen MBX5,5R and MBX4
Working on the Jammin buggy and Duratrax Raze

I have attached pics.
See more at www.rcproductdesigns.com
We have a great group of guys in southeast michigan that are working hard to get this going.


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

are they competetive to a nitro 1/8?


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Are any of the car companies looking at releasing electric kits or rtr's in 1/8th scale?


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Heliopolis said:


> Are any of the car companies looking at releasing electric kits or rtr's in 1/8th scale?


Didn't HPI already release the electric savage? That would be 1/8th scale right?

I'm a born agian newbie too, so don't count what I say as fact.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

highster said:


> Didn't HPI already release the electric savage? That would be 1/8th scale right?
> 
> I'm a born agian newbie too, so don't count what I say as fact.


I think it's 1/10th scale.

http://www.rc-trucks.org/hpi-e-savage.htm


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

You are right, looking at the deminsions, it is about 4.5" shorter than the savage 25 was.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

deadman said:


> are they competetive to a nitro 1/8?


Yes they are. As always driver determines how good the car is too though. But I just had a hell of a race two weeks ago with my nitro prospec against a electric losi 8ight. hahaha, went down to the wire and he beat me and bumped. I didn't even know it was an electric until I was marshalling him in the next main since he bumped!!! lol that was funny.


----------

